# rip baby franklin



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

lost our wee rescue turtle, no idea wat happened he was doin really well and came in this mornin and he was dea im so gutted


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

The heat maybe?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the turtle


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

i think the heat and the thunderstorms im completely gutted he was gorgeous and really did have such a shit start in life, really he could have had all sorts of internal problems b4 i got him cos the people that handed him over hadnt a clue im so annoyed


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

That's a pity to hear this.How many people take animals without basic knowledge on their needs,or simply not offering them the best conditions out of laziness or because they live above what they can afford.Really sorry for you and this little turtle.


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

that sucks im sorry...my first BD died randomly as well


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

little_chrissy said:


> lost our wee rescue turtle, no idea wat happened he was doin really well and came in this mornin and he was dea im so gutted



I am sorry for your loss!


----------



## Snake Charmer (Mar 26, 2006)

sorry to hear..
with love
x


----------

